# Animationen erstellen



## CrazyJ (16. März 2006)

Hallo.

Wollte eine Animation erstellen.
ich benutze Photoshop CS2 hab aber keine ahnung wie ich damit animationen erstelle.
ich weiß nur dass es nach dem "frame nach frame" verfahren geht. aber muss ich jetzt alles erneut ausschneiden und wieder verdreht einfügen oda was?

kann mir jemand vllt. sagen wies geht oder n tutorial im net geben

danke


----------



## nickname (16. März 2006)

Dafür bringt PS Image Ready mit, such mal danach auf Deinem PC.Und danach dann im Forum nach Imageready (Image Ready)  


Gruß nickname


----------

